
Frilled shark - galfarragem
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frilled_shark
======
galfarragem
Photos of a recent capture in Portugal:

[https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/...](https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/tubarao-
pre-historico.html)

